# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Onverklaarbare druk op blaas 's ochtends

## Shannaaa3

Hallo,

Precies twee jaar geleden begonnen mijn klachten. Ik kreeg 's nachts ernstige pijn mijn buik. Om precies te zijn is het een druk op mijn blaas. Het voelt alsof je heel erg moet plassen, alleen is het vaak zo erg dat het zelfs pijn doet. Dit is dan zo erg dat je niet meer weet hoe je moet liggen, alle kanten liggen rot. Dus je moet wel je bed uit om te plassen.( Vaak is dit niet eens veel, alleen zodra het geen wat in de blaas zit eruit is, is het gevoel weg). Zodra ik dit heb gedaan is het gevoel in me buik(de pijn) weg. Het gaat dus expliciet(!!!) om 's ochtends/'s nachts. De rest van de dag heb ik nergens meer last van en is er geen pijn, ik hoef niet overdreven vaak/weinig te plassen en mijn buik doet niet vervelend. 

Ik ben twee jaar geleden naar de huisarts gegaan met deze klacht. Ik bleek een lichte blaasontsteking te hebben en kreeg antibiotica. Tijdens deze kuur gingen de klachten weg. Na de kuur kwamen ze weer terug. ( En ik had niet opnieuw blaasontsteking)Hij had het idee dat dit misschien kwam door mijn darmen. Ik had waarschijnlijk overgevoelige darmen. Ik kreeg hiervoor pillen die mijn darmen minder gevoelig maakten. Dit leek te helpen, maar uiteindelijk niet. Op een echo bleek dan ook dat ze erg druk/actief bezig waren. Op de echo bij de huisarts was verder niets te zien. Deze echo was overigens bij een andere huisarts. Zij dacht ook dat mijn klacht door mijn darmen kwam. Misschien was ik ergens allergisch voor en zetten mijn darmen daardoor 's nachts uit, wat weer op mijn blaas drukt? Uiteindelijk bleek dat ik lactose intolerantie heb. Zodra ik deze producten niet eet wordt het minder, maar het gaat niet over. Daarom weet ik wel zeker dat er nog iets anders moet zijn waardoor ik deze klacht heb. Ik ben doorverwezen naar de MDL arts. Bloedtesten, urinetesten en echo's( bij zowel radiologie en mdl) leverde niets op. Er waren geen afwijkingen te zien. Viavia doorverwezen naar een gynaecoloog. Misschien waren het cysten aan de eierstokken. Dit bleek (gelukkig) ook niet het geval. Maar vraag blijft: wat is het wel? Mijn volgende stap is toch naar een diëtiste te gaan, om verder naar mijn eetpatroon te kijken. Glutenintolerantie is uitgesloten in een bloedtest. 

Er is maar één forum te vinden waar enkele jaren geleden hierover is gesproken. Hier worden dingen genoemd als cranberrysap, "het ligt aan je matras" of het komt door stress. Deze dingen zijn bij mij niet van toepassing. 

Ik hoop dat iemand ervaring hiermee heeft, iemand kent die dit heeft/had of tips/ideeën heeft. Ik ben er nu na twee jaar helemaal klaar mee. Het zorgt er elke dag weer voor dat ik mijn dag op een slechte manier start, doordat het met pijn begint.

----------

